# Brillo Photo Thread



## raerysdyk (Oct 21, 2011)

So, I have a bazillion pics of Brillo...so I thought it would be best to start his very own thread!









Iz may new bag mom! Tanx! (Thanks Sweet Tea Scraps!)









Iz too bright. Imma stay here. K?









Oh...a delicious mealie you say?! Ok. I come out!









Foolish hooman. I tricked you! I luff mah bag and noms! Imma stay here forevs!

Brillo is forever attached to his snuggle bags now! Haha, I can hardly get him out! I just ordered him a wheel from Larry too, can't wait to see his little turbo legs! :lol:

Oh, and I work as a bartender, and a customer left this as a tip:









It's an Australian coin...it's an echidna, but I'm just gonna call it a long nosed hedgie...


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

He's simply stunning! :mrgreen: His sparkly green bucket wheel is being made now, thanks for your order!  Awesome tip!


----------



## raerysdyk (Oct 21, 2011)

Brillo and I can't wait to receive the wheel! 









Fanks!


----------



## jeffs0719 (Dec 20, 2011)

Brillo is so cute XD just saying!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

What a little cutie-pie!! I love the captions.


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

Oh, he's so cute!!! Love the captions


----------



## setterchick (Oct 25, 2011)

What a little cutie


----------



## raerysdyk (Oct 21, 2011)

I love cuddle time with Brillo...especially when it means I'm setting up his new cage! 









Good morning mumsie! Iz bright! Mreh...









Iz got camuflage! Fuzzy blanket, fuzzy me!









Iz comfy! I iz invisible, no?









Wuz that you say? Mah home iz ready?!









Fanks! I sleep more naow! *snore*

I finally got around to putting together a bigger cage for Brillo.  It's 56"x14" with two CHE lamps to keep it at a consistent 78 degrees. Oh, and the best addition can't be seen, a wheel by Larry! Brillo looks so little in his new house! :lol:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

He's too cute to be invisible! :lol: Cute pictures!


----------



## janey (Jan 13, 2012)

Brillo looks like she loves to cuddle up! What a cute little thing! I love her sleepy-eyed expression. How many hours does she usually sleep a day?


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

He is stunning!!!!


----------



## raerysdyk (Oct 21, 2011)

janey said:


> Brillo looks like she loves to cuddle up! What a cute little thing! I love her sleepy-eyed expression. How many hours does she usually sleep a day?


Brillo will sleep all day. I usually wake up and he is asleep, and when lights go out, hedgie wheel party starts.  So, I would say he usually sleeps about 15 hours a day?


----------



## raerysdyk (Oct 21, 2011)

More Brillo :3









You got my noms! So yummy!









I'll just dive right in! *crunch crunch crunch*









I had to post this, my friend made a Valentine's card for me and my boyfriend...with lil Brillo!


----------



## readthebook2 (Jan 16, 2012)

great pictures, and that card is amazing! What a talented and sweet friend you have!


----------



## pammie (Aug 31, 2008)

aww brillo is lovely!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Brillo's pictures are just adorable!!! The card is fantastic; such talent!


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

That card is awesome! And I love Brillo's kibble dish--very zen :lol: :lol:


----------



## raerysdyk (Oct 21, 2011)

ReginasMommy said:


> That card is awesome! And I love Brillo's kibble dish--very zen :lol: :lol:


 :lol: Haha, thanks! It was the only dish he couldn't crawl in to or tip over. Brillo loves being close to his food. :roll: He's such a silly boy.


----------



## raerysdyk (Oct 21, 2011)

Alrighty. So, tonight was bath night for Brillo, so I thought I would try a new food for him! Apparently, Brillo likes to annoint with his turkey veggie dinner rather than eat it, haha.  It was hilarious! He was rolling all around his cage. The little goober! Hehe, without further ado, Brillo!









Reeeeeeeeeach!









Must put on butt!









I'm sexy and I know it!









Iz so cold after bath mom! Snuggle me!









Imma good boy! *sparkle*


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Oh, those pics are so cute! I love that card too. What a great friend!  I'm always amazed at all the places they can reach when annointing!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Yes indeed, he is such a good and handsome little boy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thank you for the pictures!


----------



## raerysdyk (Oct 21, 2011)

So Brillo was so funny the other day. He came right out during the day, looked and me and gave me the biggest, grumpiest huff! Of course, my natural reaction was to document his adorable "I'm mad!" faces!









"Why you smiling hooman?! Iz mad!"









"See how mad?! Iz attack hedge!"









"Iz dat mealie bug?! Okie. I luff you!"









"...but only a little...cuz Iz grumpy!"


----------



## abzx10r (Apr 18, 2012)

hes so cute!


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Oh Brillo, you're so cute when you're grumpy!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Brillo! You are so cute when you act mad!!!


----------



## raerysdyk (Oct 21, 2011)

Shortly after I took the pics, he went hog wild on some mealies and then induldged in extra comfy, snuggletime. Haha, I love how he goes from prickly feind to smoochy snuggler. :lol:


----------



## raerysdyk (Oct 21, 2011)

Brillo was extra snuggly last night!  He slept out in the open for the first time in a long while even! Hehe, I love how he stretches out between my boyfriend and I, makes me feel like he loves us both equally...even if I get his hedgie heiny. :lol:









Cannot fight the shweeps!









Don't mind mah butt mom...tis a compliment! *splat*









Yous going nu nights?! Buh why?!









Bedtime smooches!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I had to go back & look at all the awesome pictures I had missed! Brillo is such a cute little dude! Such expressions. I just love him.


----------



## sublunary (Jan 21, 2012)

I love him all splatted out between you. So cute.


----------



## raerysdyk (Oct 21, 2011)

Hehe, I love when he splats out too! Makes him look huuuuuge!  He's my little snuggler...I swear, he still looks like a baby in the last two pics. :lol:


----------

